# MerSea Restaurant on SF Bay



## OURv (Apr 15, 2018)

Friends,

In the middle of San Francisco Bay lies Treasure Island.

We traveled to same in February to dine at the new

MERSEA Restaurant. It is constructed of shipping containers.

Very hip, chic & cool with fantastic views the SF skyline.

And the food was great too !!


CHECK IT :








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

